# Taking pregnancy test after IUI



## Hana72 (Aug 20, 2016)

Hi I'm Hana,

I had my first IUI 14 days ago. Clinic asked me to take pregnancy test on 30/8/16. That will be 6 days before my actual period is due. Should I wait?


----------



## Riley12 (Aug 12, 2013)

Hi Hana,

Clinic are usually spot on wit their instructions BUT if you are unsure I'd give them a call to double check. I'd use a First Response test as they are quite sensitive. 

Good luck  

xx


----------



## Secrethair (Feb 18, 2016)

You could ask your GP for a blood test instead if you are concerned about the outcome.


----------

